# Advice on Removal and Reseal of Hex Plug in Cyl Head



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

Any words of advice from those with experience removing a leaking hex plug that is in the head closest to the firewall? I read these can be pretty tough. I think they are an internal 17mm hex, so I don’t know if using a hex wrench, hex socket or converting a 17 mm bolt to a tool is best. I would think a hex socket or bolt is best to get the extra torque. What is best to reseal -teflon tape, pipe dope?


----------

